

Terraform 0.3 - sciurus
https://www.hashicorp.com/blog/terraform-0-3.html

======
robbles
Is anyone here using this in production (besides Hashicorp of course)?

I'd love to hear about how it works with Ansible, Chef, etc. for real
deployments. From the docs:

> Terraform is not a configuration management tool, and it allows existing
> tooling to focus on their strengths: bootstrapping and initializing
> resources

But configuration management tools can be used for provisioning infrastructure
too - is it worth splitting your configuration across multiple tools?

~~~
girvo
We were at my work, but unfortunately Terraform was lacking a number of
critical features for AWS at the time. It's an amazing tool, but it needs a
bit more time in the oven for our use cases :)

We ended up writing a "clone" of Terraform that just did the things terraform
was missing using Boto, except our state files were readable JSON instead of a
binary format.

~~~
robbles
What was it missing? Does it have those features now?

~~~
girvo
Tagging and a lot of VPC features, as well as managing EBS volumes properly. A
lot of little stuff, basically, that meant that we couldn't fully automate our
infrastructure using this. A lot of that has been fixed in 0.2 and now 0.3, so
I have very high hopes!

------
maslam
We got pretty far with using Terraform to set up reasonably complex AWS
architecture (VPC, multiple subnets etc.) There were several blocking bugs
which @hashicorp and friends fixed fairly quickly, but not quickly enough for
us to use it instead of AWS CloudFormation.

I can see us using Terraform when it is a little more mature - basically more
AWS providers. Give it 2 to 3 months :)

------
alexandre_m
I'm pretty interested in Terraform, but have a hard time to draw the line
between this and a config management + orchestration tool like Ansible.

Ansible has a nice declarative syntax in YAML to describe your
infrastructure+services and you can manage reusable components with roles.

How do they compare?

------
merlincorey
How is this an improvement over Cloud Formation and/or troposphere (a python
DSL to generate Cloud Formation templates)?

~~~
sciurus
This was discussed a bit in the first post about Terraform:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8098496](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8098496)

------
Bjoern
How does Terraform compare to e.g. Mesos? Or am I comparing apple and oranges
here?

